# Harvest Pics! Bagseed grow #1



## thcgod

Ok, well I had to cut them a week early but they still look great... here are the harvest pics...

They are currently drying and I can't wait to smoke em!



EDIT


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## Grownothing

Sick as HELL
FROM BAGSEED?!?!?!


----------



## thcgod

yea i dont get it LOL!!! I did take GREAT care of them after week 3 (once I knew what I was doing) but yea... the schwag that I took the seeds from was just bricked + dry + a little hairy etc... and some how it turned out like that.


----------



## DeadlyEight

mmmmmm Looks so delicious!  nice work.  Let us know how she smokes =P


----------



## bejohnst

Nice work! I've done a few grows with bag seed and I must say they've always produced some good smoke. A lot of schwag is schwag becuase of how suppliers put quanity over quality. If your stuff was grown in the outdoors there is a good chance it was not a hermi and was just pollinated due to nature. Anyway you got some nice looking bud there!


----------



## Mappy

Totaly awesome!


----------



## jazmin

those buds... could be my playboy centerfold... put those over her 'no no' areas..... ok... yeah.. they are sexy buds though


----------



## daytripper_1967

I Love The Simpsons!especially This Episode!!way To Go Homer!!!!   Incredible!!!!!!!


----------



## Dankerz

they look real good for bagseed, but..  them buds are far from being done id say they had atleast another 15-20days to go. im sure they will do you fine!


----------



## DLtoker

Man, I would smoke it.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow

beautiful. why did you have to cut early? they look awesome tho bud


----------



## gangsta bud

damn , my bagseed ,  (my first grow still in procees) dusnt look like that but , hey that mustve been sum goood a** weed lol the bag i got mine out of was a dooody dro seed , but hey my babe is growin


----------



## hashpipe

WOW! that looks great man, how much they weigh out, or have you not weighed them yet. well either way they look great.


----------



## TheStickyIcky

Good looking bud, man.


----------



## Birdman Burke

wow dude thoise are some
amazing looking buds holy crap
it looks like ya bought seeds of 
a seed bank the buds look so 
delicous...

peace
and have a good smoke
with that good bud ya have
and let us kno what it weighs
out.


----------



## Pranic

question... although those buds lookin nice.. whats with the $21


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Wow mang those are some nice looking bud shots. You should post one up in the Bud Pic Of The Month contest.  *


----------



## geddy

damn dude, what kind of camera do u have, those close-ups are amazing


----------



## gettinggray1964

nice work....


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot

some realy big colas


----------



## Hick

AAAAAAAARG!! 
another post _*18 months old*_


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Hick said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAARG!!
> another post _*18 months old*_



:rofl:


----------



## captainbh420

that looks so tasty man, wish i could try some of that, other than that good job brother

peace,
smoke weed


----------

